# CARE or SHORELINE ?(orange county)



## Metfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone have an idea if Shoreline is a good company? I am debating on Care or Shoreline for an EMT b position.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

CARE... EVERYBODY LOVESSSSS CARE. I've heard no complaints about them. The managment there actually were EMT/Medics at one point so they understand. The other company, $|-|0R3|_||/|3  has a lot of issues and in my experience is a sketchy company... Theres ALOT of wonderful people working there, but managment can be very unprofessional at times. If you'd like PM me and I'll explain further. Heres what theyre doing, they have 5 new shifts open, right? Well theyre hiring around 30-40 new emt's for those shifts.... that's only 10-15 spots actually open... and theyre firing everyone who isn't perfect or exactly what theyre looking for, or doesnt agree with something shady thats going on and asks about it. On top of that, the rigs and equipment are sub-par... Some rigs blow enourmous clouds of white smoke, suction not working, broken gurneys or gurneys that wont latch in the rig, no a/c.. ect.


----------



## Metfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, What do you suggest for a back up company?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

In california? Apply everywhere, jobs as an emt in ca are a nightmare to get. The best advice I can give you, is make lots of friends, thats the best way to get a job... I can't tell you how many friends have helped me that way.


----------



## SURFINOC85 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you can get in with CARE go for it! CARE is a great company to work for, they really do take care of their employees. I used to work at CARE for 2 years and did not have a complaint. Only downfall is they do not staff paramedics, which is the only reason I left the company. PM if you want any info I'll try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Metfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, I tried to pm a few times by I guess I can't until I have 5 posts. I did have a few questions I hope you don't mind I ask so publicly. Where the benefits reasonable? Where hours hard to come by? I'm looking for about 72 a week once training is done and I work normal hours


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 14, 2011)

Metfan said:


> Thanks for the advise, I tried to pm a few times by I guess I can't until I have 5 posts. I did have a few questions I hope you don't mind I ask so publicly. Where the benefits reasonable? Where hours hard to come by? I'm looking for about 72 a week once training is done and I work normal hours



Then shoreline isnt that place for you :rofl:


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 14, 2011)

Metfan said:


> Thanks for the advise, I tried to pm a few times by I guess I can't until I have 5 posts. I did have a few questions I hope you don't mind I ask so publicly. Where the benefits reasonable? Where hours hard to come by? I'm looking for about 72 a week once training is done and I work normal hours



I use to work at Care. The benefits are great. I paid about $60 a month for Kaiser, dental and vision. My co-pays were $10.  

When you first get out of training 72 hours will be difficult, but once you get your drivers certification you can do that easy. I would average 60-90 with some weeks 105-110. If your full-time, once you get on a permanent shift you will get at least 36 hours every week


----------



## Acetone (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone know the pay for Care?  Also, is it true that you must run IFT's for 6 months before being considered for 911?


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

You start at $10.50 hr with a 5% raise every year.   It depends on how many quit/ get fired from the 911 spots.  Some people have to wait 8 months, but I was able to get on one in 5 months.  Keep in mind the first two months you work there, you aren't eligible for 911 as you have to be a driver just to think about bidding.


----------



## kevin1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Also when you first start you will be a floater so you will bounce between 911 and IFT depending on the need. Once you get your drivers you can expect to be assigned to only IFT shifts until you bid on a 911 car.


----------



## Acetone (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin1988 said:


> Also when you first start you will be a floater so you will bounce between 911 and IFT depending on the need. Once you get your drivers you can expect to be assigned to only IFT shifts until you bid on a 911 car.



Hey, thanks for the replies.  Care sounds great.  I wish I had known all these facts when I applied for jobs.  Right when I got an offer from my current IFT company, Care gave me a call for an interview.  I was too stupid to accept it haha.


----------



## EMTSic (Oct 8, 2011)

Acetone said:


> Anyone know the pay for Care?  Also, is it true that you must run IFT's for 6 months before being considered for 911?



I've worked for Care for about 2 months now. I'm still a floater cause they haven't found a permanent shift for me but I love it because when your floating you get quite a bit of 911 shifts. Actually 75% of my shifts are 911. 

Pay rate is 10.50 for short shifts and 8.75 for 24 hours shifts.

PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## AirborneEMT (Oct 14, 2011)

If your choice is between Shoreline and Care, I would pick Care.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 14, 2011)

Shoreline is a joke. Literally, its not even an ems company... its this old pissy guy with a couple of crappy ambulances... he runs without the proper permits and fires everyonee he doesn't like because "emt's are a dime a dozen" in his exact words. Rigs have springs sticking through the seats, bald tires, and they don't even stock basic supplies. Don't waste your time.


----------

